# Color of Crown Molding



## bladesj (Aug 11, 2008)

I have a delima that I'm looking for advice. I want to add crown molding around the ceiling in the living room. All my trim work and baseboards are a dark wood stain. Should I keep the same color or would white work better. What are your thoughts. What would you choose? 
Attached is a picture or the room. 
Thanks for any insight.


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 13, 2008)

I'd match the wood but then, I'm really anal.


----------



## Jeeper1970 (Nov 11, 2008)

I agree with bradnailer, keep all the woodwork the same, stain it to match.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Wood trim generally all matches (baseboard, casings, built-in units, windows, crown molding, etc....)


----------

